# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Hormonal imbalance

## Member11

My doctors told me that my testosterone levels are quite low and that could be causing my anxiety and other issues.

Has anyone else had issues with their hormones?

----------


## L

has treatment been suggested?

----------


## Member11

> has treatment been suggested?



Not yet, they are looking for the cause at the moment. MRI, more labs, etc.

----------


## SmileyFace

I'll be seeing a gyno soon and I'm gonna bring this up to him. Sometimes it seems as though it's hormonal imbalance or something, even though I know much of my life having been shitty has definitely made me the person I am today. Still rather curious though to see what he may have to say.

----------


## L

> Not yet, they are looking for the cause at the moment. MRI, more labs, etc.



Oh right, well good look with that - I hope it doesn't take too long to figure out

----------


## Member11

> Oh right, well good look with that - I hope it doesn't take too long to figure out



I hope so too, from what I've read a hormonal imbalance can cause many of my current issues, and it will be interesting to see what happens.





> I'll be seeing a gyno soon and I'm gonna bring this up to him. Sometimes it seems as though it's hormonal imbalance or something, even though I know much of my life having been shitty has definitely made me the person I am today. Still rather curious though to see what he may have to say.



Yeah, I know whatcha mean. The way they talked about it to me, makes me think they believe this start when I was a lot younger, maybe ten or more years ago. Which does makes you think, what kind of person would I be if I didn't have it. Other than this condition, I'm very happy with my life and the people who I share it with. So yeah, it makes you think.

----------


## StoictSteve

Did you ever find out why they are so low?

----------


## Nightingale

> My doctors told me that my testosterone levels are quite low and that could be causing my anxiety and other issues.
> 
> Has anyone else had issues with their hormones?



Yes. Unequivocally, yes. 

I had a partial hysterectomy in 2011, and since then have been taking the recommended dose of estrogen by my primary doc. I went in for my thyroid testing and while everything came back normal, my dr called a GYN to ask about my estrogen. It turns out I should have been taking twice the dose than what I was prescribed. 

Getting my dosage right helped me feel _a lot_ better. I read an article about the relationship between hormones and foggy thinking, depression, anxiety, etc., and they really are strongly related.

----------


## Chloe

I always wonder if my panics are affected by hormones if they're better or worse or if they're more likely to happen or less likely to occur

----------


## Chantellabella

I know that hormones can really affect your body's ability to sleep and stay calm.

----------


## Member11

> Oh right, well good look with that - I hope it doesn't take too long to figure out







> Did you ever find out why they are so low?



I found out that I have a very serious underlying condition that is causing the low testosterone levels, malnutrition, and anxiety, among other things. In the next month, I'm having a procedure done to confirm the dx.





> I always wonder if my panics are affected by hormones if they're better or worse or if they're more likely to happen or less likely to occur



Your GP or any doctor can order a blood test for you to test your hormone levels. Panic attacks and anxiety can be caused (or made worst) by abnormal hormone levels. It's worth a try.

----------


## Otherside

> I found out that I have a very serious underlying condition that is causing the low testosterone levels, malnutrition, and anxiety, among other things. In the next month, I'm having a procedure done to confirm the dx



I'm sorry to hear that. Good luck with the procedure, hope it goes well.  :Hug: 

I'm beginning to wonder if I do have a hormonal imbalance of some sort. I can't remember if it was checked when they checked it to confirm the bipolar diagnosis (I presume it was, seeing as that can cause mood swings), but that was a while back, and it hasn't been checked recently.

----------


## Member11

I finally got a hold of testosterone shots from my doctors, and I'm starting to feel a lot better, and it has helped to keep my anxiety in check  ::):  Hormones are something that should be checked, as an imbalance can cause anxiety.

----------


## compulsive

Thats terrible. Is there something that can be done about it? Im not sure if you want to discuss the issue.

----------


## fetisha

yeah I had the same problem in the past. I had to take progesterone

----------


## Member11

> yeah I had the same problem in the past. I had to take progesterone



Are you still on it? Has it helped?

----------


## fetisha

> Are you still on it? Has it helped?



I haven't been consistant with it so not really.

----------

